# LInux Mint Debian wil not detect Sony digital camera.



## enigmainfinite (Mar 23, 2014)

I suppose this is the right area to post this. 

I am running Linux Mint Debian. The problem is that it will not detect my digital camera. The camera is a Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-W55. It does not show up on the desktop or anything.


I have tried several programs to open up the camera with out success. The current program is Digikam. Maybe there is a better one I don't know. I have been using Linux for about a month after switching from windows XP, so I am a little lost here.

Any Suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello enigmainfinite :wavey:

To determine if Mint is detecting the camera, while the camera is connected, open up a terminal and type


```
lsusb
```
Post the output of the terminal in your next post.


----------



## enigmainfinite (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. :smile: It looks like it is being detected. 

[email protected] ~ $ lsusb
Bus 005 Device 007: ID 054c:0010 Sony Corp. DSC-S30/S70/S75/F505V/F505/FD92/W1 Cybershot/Mavica Digital Camera
Bus 005 Device 006: ID 0424:2504 Standard Microsystems Corp. USB 2.0 Hub
Bus 005 Device 005: ID 1058:1021 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. Elements 2TB
Bus 005 Device 004: ID 1058:1021 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. Elements 2TB
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 413c:2003 Dell Computer Corp. Keyboard
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. Optical Wheel Mouse
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
[email protected] ~ $


----------



## enigmainfinite (Mar 23, 2014)

That is actually the wrong name of the camera, it is not a Mavica. I don't know if this matters. I have have never owed a Mavica. I tested it with the camera plugged in and without any camera plugged in, just to see what it would do. Nothing registered without the camera plugged in.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh good. :smile:

That's a start. :thumb:

It says Sony Corp., that would be the right one. Did you try LMDEs native image viewer? F-Spot is it?

There is a command line tool called *gphoto2*. It has solved the problem for many users. 

To install gphoto2, open up a terminal and type:


```
sudo apt-get install gphoto2
```
I think this (link to gphoto2 website) guide will serve you better than me explaining how to use gphoto2.

Post back with the results. :smile:

I've been on Linux for about 9 months only. I'm not an expert!


----------



## enigmainfinite (Mar 23, 2014)

Followed instructions and got this:

[email protected] ~ $ sudo apt-get install gphoto2
[sudo] password for sandy: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
Package gphoto2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source

E: Package 'gphoto2' has no installation candidate
[100][email protected] ~ $ 


I could have more then one program installed to deal with the camera images. I will look for ones to remove.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Which version of Mint are you using?

The command above was for Ubuntu and its derivatives I guess. The package libgphoto2-2 is already installed in Ubuntu and its derivatives. Guess it's not so for Debian based.

You might need to install the libgphoto2-2 package first. Open up a terminal and type:


```
sudo apt-get install libgphoto2-2
```
Then try gphoto2.

Post back. :smile:


----------



## enigmainfinite (Mar 23, 2014)

I am using Debian.

Looks like I already have libgphoto2-2 installed. It's a mystery.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Mmm... Not very sure of what's going on. Wait for team members to post. Let me think of something else in the meantime.


----------



## enigmainfinite (Mar 23, 2014)

I opened the terminal and tried to get my ports listed using gphoto and get this:

[email protected] ~ $ gphoto2 --list-ports
gphoto2: command not found
[127][email protected] ~ $


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

You were not able to install gphoto2 before. So, the command will not work.

Try running

```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
```
 then run 

```
sudo apt-get install gphoto2
```
Worth a shot.


----------



## enigmainfinite (Mar 23, 2014)

Here is what happened after attempt:

[email protected] ~ $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
[sudo] password for sandy: 
Ign Repository - Linux Mint debian InRelease
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing InRelease 
Ign Repository - Linux Mint debian Release.gpg 
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/updates InRelease 
Get:1 Repository - Linux Mint debian Release [2,275 B] 
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing InRelease 
Ign Repository - Linux Mint debian/main amd64 Packages/DiffIndex 
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/main amd64 Packages/DiffIndex 
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/contrib amd64 Packages/DiffIndex
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/non-free amd64 Packages/DiffIndex
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/main i386 Packages/DiffIndex 
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/contrib i386 Packages/DiffIndex
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/non-free i386 Packages/DiffIndex
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/contrib Translation-en/DiffIndex
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/main Translation-en/DiffIndex
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/non-free Translation-en/DiffIndex
Ign Repository - Linux Mint debian/main i386 Packages/DiffIndex 
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/updates/main amd64 Packages 
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/updates/contrib amd64 Packages 
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/updates/non-free amd64 Packages 
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/updates/main i386 Packages 
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/updates/contrib i386 Packages 
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/updates/non-free i386 Packages
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/updates/contrib Translation-en
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/updates/main Translation-en 
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/updates/non-free Translation-en
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/main amd64 Packages 
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/non-free amd64 Packages 
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/main i386 Packages 
Hit http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/non-free i386 Packages 
Get:2 Repository - Linux Mint debian/main amd64 Packages [20 B] 
Get:3 Repository - Linux Mint debian/main i386 Packages [20 B] 
Ign Repository - Linux Mint debian/main Translation-en_CA 
Ign Repository - Linux Mint debian/main Translation-en 
Ign http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/main Translation-en_CA 
Ign http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/main Translation-en 
Ign http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/non-free Translation-en_CA 
Ign http://debian.linuxmint.com testing/non-free Translation-en 
Fetched 2,315 B in 6s (360 B/s) 
Reading package lists... Done
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
bsfilter java-wrappers khelpcenter4 libapache-pom-java libatk1.0-0:i386
libaudclient2 libavahi-client3:i386 libavahi-common-data:i386
libavahi-common3:i386 libcairo2:i386 libcommons-cli-java
libcommons-lang-java libcommons-parent-java libcompfaceg1 libcortado-java
libcups2:i386 libdrm2:i386 libegl1-mesa:i386 libetpan15 libexif-gtk5
libexif12:i386 libgbm1:i386 libgd3:i386 libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0:i386
libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libglapi-mesa:i386 libgphoto2-2:i386
libgphoto2-port0:i386 libgssapi-krb5-2:i386 libgtk2.0-0:i386 libjasper1:i386
libjson0 libk5crypto3:i386 libkeyutils1:i386 libkrb5-3:i386
libkrb5support0:i386 libllvm3.3:i386 liblockfile-bin liblockfile1
libltdl7:i386 libmiglayout-java libpango1.0-0:i386 libpangocairo-1.0-0:i386
libpisock9 libpixman-1-0:i386 libstdc++6:i386 libtiff5:i386 libudev1:i386
libusb-0.1-4:i386 libusb-1.0-0:i386 libvpx1:i386 libwayland-client0:i386
libwayland-server0:i386 libx11-xcb1:i386 libxcb-dri2-0:i386 libxcb-glx0:i386
libxcb-render0:i386 libxcb-shape0:i386 libxcb-shm0:i386 libxcb-xfixes0:i386
libxdamage1:i386 libxmmsclient6 libxnvctrl0 libxpm4:i386 python-wxgtk2.8
python-wxversion
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.

[email protected] ~ $ sudo apt-get install gphoto2
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
Package gphoto2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source

E: Package 'gphoto2' has no installation candidate
[100][email protected] ~ $ 

I also installed and tried f-spot to import, the camera does not show up.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

If it's something urgent, you can try using a memory card reader for now. We will come up with a fix for sure. It must not be very complicated. Just something that we must've missed.


----------



## enigmainfinite (Mar 23, 2014)

It is not an emergency to get the photos. I don't have a card reader, I considered getting one, but then I thought that might be overdoing it if I could just get it to work like it is supposed to. If I bought one Debian might not pick that up either.

It is probably something simple, a command line or two. I have been looking around online trying to find something that makes sense to me, that I can understand enough to implement.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

See if this helps.
https://wiki.debian.org/Digital_Cameras


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Sometimes aptitude is known to resolve such problems relating to apt-get. Let's give that a shot as well. Aptitude is an alternative package manager for apt-get.

To install aptitude, open up a terminal and type:


```
sudo apt-get install aptitude
```
then, try installing gphoto2 using aptitude using the command:


```
sudo aptitude install gphoto2
```
You might be interested in reading What is the difference between dpkg and aptitude/apt-get? - Ask Ubuntu


----------



## enigmainfinite (Mar 23, 2014)

So I entered cat /var/log/syslog into the terminal to determine what program is associated with the camera and it looks like the results are inconclusive. I don't see anything listed.



[email protected] ~ $ cat /var/log/syslog
Apr 18 10:21:43 linuxmintdedian rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="7.4.4" x-pid="2167" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed
Apr 18 10:21:51 linuxmintdedian anacron[2385]: Job `cron.daily' terminated
Apr 18 10:21:51 linuxmintdedian anacron[2385]: Normal exit (1 job run)
Apr 18 10:51:41 linuxmintdedian dbus[2590]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.UDisks' (using servicehelper)
Apr 18 10:51:42 linuxmintdedian dbus[2590]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.UDisks'
Apr 18 10:52:48 linuxmintdedian kernel: [ 2220.272054] usb 5-8: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci
Apr 18 10:52:49 linuxmintdedian kernel: [ 2220.406186] usb 5-8: New USB device found, idVendor=054c, idProduct=0010
Apr 18 10:52:49 linuxmintdedian kernel: [ 2220.406193] usb 5-8: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
Apr 18 10:52:49 linuxmintdedian kernel: [ 2220.406197] usb 5-8: Product: Sony DSC
Apr 18 10:52:49 linuxmintdedian kernel: [ 2220.406200] usb 5-8: Manufacturer: Sony
Apr 18 10:52:49 linuxmintdedian mtp-probe: checking bus 5, device 7: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb5/5-8"
Apr 18 10:52:49 linuxmintdedian mtp-probe: bus: 5, device: 7 was not an MTP device
[email protected] ~ $


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

enigmainfinite said:


> [email protected] ~ $ cat /var/log/syslog
> Apr 18 10:21:43 linuxmintdedian rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="7.4.4" x-pid="2167" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed
> Apr 18 10:21:51 linuxmintdedian anacron[2385]: Job `cron.daily' terminated
> Apr 18 10:21:51 linuxmintdedian anacron[2385]: Normal exit (1 job run)
> ...


The text in red means that your camera has been detected only as a USB device not a Media Device. I guess it needs to be a media device for linux to be able to download pictures from the device. I'll do some more research on that and post back.

MTP ==> Media Transfer Protocol
PTP ==> Picture Transfer Protocol


Is your camera turned ON while connecting?

*EDIT:* I made a few. Read the post again. See if this works Mounting a PTP device | Roger Steneteg


----------



## enigmainfinite (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes the camera is turned on.

This below is copied from the page you directed me to. The question I have is, to create the folder do you just copy "mkdir camera" into the terminal and then after that "gphotofs camera"?

"This was easily solved by installing the package gphotofs
sudo apt-get install gphotofs Then I just need to create a folder and mount the camera
mkdir camera gphotofs camera"



On another note I found this page about mounting a camera manually. Linux Mint Forums • View topic - How to mount a camera manually?.

Command to determine what drives are available: 

sudo fdisk -l


Result:

[email protected] ~ $ sudo fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250000000000 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30394 cylinders, total 488281250 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xd0f4738c

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sda1 2048 35653631 17825792 83 Linux
/dev/sda2 35653632 67112959 15729664 83 Linux
/dev/sda3 67112960 488280063 210583552 83 Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000202043392 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121600 cylinders, total 1953519616 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x0006b71e

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sdb1 2048 1953519615 976758784 7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
Note: sector size is 4096 (not 512)

Disk /dev/sdc: 3000.6 GB, 3000590401536 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 45600 cylinders, total 732566016 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 4096 = 4096 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00115253

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sdc1 256 732566015 2930263040 7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT



I am not sure what is what here. I ran a scan without the camera turned on and then with it on and the results were the same.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

enigmainfinite said:


> Yes the camera is turned on.
> 
> This below is copied from the page you directed me to. The question I have is, to create the folder do you just copy "mkdir camera" into the terminal and then after that "gphotofs camera"?
> 
> ...


Exactly. Just copy & paste. Any good?


----------



## enigmainfinite (Mar 23, 2014)

It is not over yet.

[email protected] ~ $ mkdir camera
[email protected] ~ $ gphotofs camera
fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Use sudo before the command. You will be prompted for your password.


----------



## enigmainfinite (Mar 23, 2014)

Retry:

[email protected] ~ $ sudo gphotofs camera
[sudo] password for sandy: 
[email protected] ~ $


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Nothing in the camera folder?


----------



## enigmainfinite (Mar 23, 2014)

No nothing in the camera folder. I ran the command again and checked while the camera was still on just to make sure. The camera folder had to be opened as root to view its (nonexistent) contents.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Mmm... I'm waiting for some of the Team Members to kick in. Let me see if I can find something else in the mean time. I don't have a camera, or I could've tried.


----------



## enigmainfinite (Mar 23, 2014)

I found a card reader made by Plugable on Amazon that is LInux compatible so I think that I will opt to get one of those. Thank you for trying to help me, it was very appreciated. Good day or good night to you, whatever time zone description applies to you.:smile:


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you for your response. My exams have started today so couldn't try any new stuff and could not respond. I will get back to you within a week. :smile:


----------

